# A survey of reptile owners within the UK



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi all

Ive has this request from Alison at Bristol Uni. Anyone wishing to help, the link is provided below. The questionaire is anonymous.

https://www.survey.bris.ac.uk/awb/reptile2009 (updated)



> I am a third year student studying Animal Behaviour and Welfare (BSc) at the University of Bristol.
> 
> The title of my dissertation for this year is ‘A survey of reptile-owners within the UK’. Part of my project involves me creating a web-based questionnaire to be accessed and completed by reptile-owners in the UK. This questionnaire will include questions about the housing, husbandry, behaviour and health of captive reptiles, as well as some questions on human attitudes towards reptile species. Basic details about the owners themselves, such as age, sex and reptile-owning experience will also be asked.
> 
> ...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

finally did it . took AGES


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

I completed it as best I could but it was very frustrating as the survey hadn't been trialled properly.

For example, I answered No to "do you use a heatmat" and then had to enter number of heatmats used to finish the survey. There were lots of examples like this I wanted to leave blank but couldn't.

Cheers,

Chris 

EDIT: I don't know if this will get back to the student but I would suggest obtaining feedback from this forum first as to how effective it is and to iron out all the glitches first.

Surveys are powerful tools but if they're not set up properly, there is a risk of collating inaccurate data.

IMHO anyway


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

same with the spot light..
dont own one.. but you still had to answer questions about it!! hehe


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

i assume this is only for reptiles and dosnt inculde amphibains


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Ive made Alison aware of your comments.

Cheers


----------



## Ali (Jan 6, 2009)

*Reptile Questionnaire problems!*

Thank you to everyone who has filled in my questionnaire so far! I do not know why it is still asking you to answer questions such as how many heat mats do you use when you have answered that you do not use a heat mat in the question before. These questions were set as Mandatory only if the previous answer is yes and during the trial, they faded when No was selected, meaning follow on questions did not need to be answered. I am sorry about this and will try and get this sorted asap, so that if you wouldn't mind, you could do the questionnaire again as the previous data will be invalid if you do not own a heat mat etc.

I am so sorry once again and really value your time spent helping to improve the welfare of captive reptiles.

Thank you.

Ali

p.s. I will write here again as soon as I have got the questionnaire sorted.


----------



## Ali (Jan 6, 2009)

spend_day said:


> i assume this is only for reptiles and dosnt inculde amphibains


Yes, it is only for reptiles, sorry.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Ali will be making some changes after the feedback shes been given and we will re add the questionaire when shes done.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

I also completed it but got 'had' by the questions that became mandatory - i.e. basking bulb questions and heat mat question!

The other thing I struggled with, was where it asked where you purchased the animal. Pretty much all of mine have come from breeders/hobbyists, which wasn't an option on the survey.


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

let me know when you have made changes i will happily fill it out for you :2thumb:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

LauraandLee said:


> let me know when you have made changes i will happily fill it out for you :2thumb:


+1 :2thumb:

Oh, forgot to add, I don't think there was an option for private breeder for where your reptile was purchased from, I suspect there may be a fair few here that were sourced from private breeders.

HTH

Chris


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ive done it for you. but when its #''redone'' ill do it again for you


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Ali has redone the questionaire, link below:

https://www.survey.bris.ac.uk/awb/reptile2009

Cheers


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

Doooone


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Done.


----------



## tplatts98 (Jun 29, 2008)

i have done it :2thumb:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

dones


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

done it!


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

done it.xxxx


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

ive just done it but i did it on the original link as ive only just read the second page


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

done it


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Done


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

I've done it too :2thumb:


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ali said:


> Thank you to everyone who has filled in my questionnaire so far! I do not know why it is still asking you to answer questions such as how many heat mats do you use when you have answered that you do not use a heat mat in the question before. These questions were set as Mandatory only if the previous answer is yes and during the trial, they faded when No was selected, meaning follow on questions did not need to be answered. I am sorry about this and will try and get this sorted asap, so that if you wouldn't mind, you could do the questionnaire again as the previous data will be invalid if you do not own a heat mat etc.
> 
> I am so sorry once again and really value your time spent helping to improve the welfare of captive reptiles.
> 
> ...



I agree with other person. I ended up writing so much in some of the boxes- out of the genuine goodness of my heart, not wanting the data to be translated into an unfair or untrue reflection of reptile keeping, please read it! It took ages...
I wrote my main feedback in the box at the bottom, eg the continual problem of being asked about you 'reptile' when you may keep 300 different kinds! 
I think you have touched on just about every aspect of reptile keeping, however some things on there I just don't think are formatted in the best way. Can people make suggestions before you collect more data?


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

also done it.


----------



## Reptiledan (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow that took aaaaaaaaaaaaaaages


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Just done it, though I think some of the questions need to be re-thought as some of them were not appropriate for snakeys - maybe just adding a "not applicable" field would be useful. Also, surprised that it asked about heatmats, but not ceramics or anything.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Done :2thumb:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

17. Reptiles don't hibernate, they brumate.

21/22. I don't use a heatmat or UV lamp.

37. There are lots of worm options, but no rodent options, I would suggest at least 'rats or mice'.

47. I don't live feed at all.

Good survey thought


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

done it.
it was looooong lol!!!


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

done.


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

Done: victory:


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

i was going to do it.... but it took me over an hour to get not even half way through the questionaire and then i had to go off and do something and when i came back it had messed up and wouldnt let me type anythign else :S


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

The questionaire will finish at some point soon, not sure when but I will lock up the thread when it is over.


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

not sure why it took everybody so long lol. It took me the 15mins suggested at the start.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

i completed it a few times and answered all the questions...yet it still asked me to answer them again and again when I had done.


----------



## cassie1971 (Dec 22, 2008)

finished it


----------



## Ali (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who has filled in my reptile questionnaire!! The response has been amazing, alot more than I first anticipated. It's really nice to know that there are so many dedicated and caring reptile enthusiasts out there!  Just thought I'd let you know that I will be analysing the results from next Wednesday (25th March), so if you or anyone else you know wants to fill in the questionnaire, please could you do it before then, within the next few days.

Thank you so much once again to everyone and a special thank you to Chris for allowing me to put the questionnaire on the website! 

Alison


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

All done for you - will you be sharing you research on here???


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Done :no1:


----------



## Ali (Jan 6, 2009)

*'A Survey of Reptile Owners in the UK' Results*

Hi Everyone

I would like to thank all of you that filled in my questionnaire, helping me to learn so much more about reptiles and showing me how enthusiastic and caring you are about all your wonderful pets 

You can look at the results from the questionnaire at the following link:

https://www.survey.bris.ac.uk/?surveyid=32013&op=results

Hope that you find them interesting!

Thank you once again and continue caring so much for reptiles! 

Ali


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ali said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I would like to thank all of you that filled in my questionnaire, helping me to learn so much more about reptiles and showing me how enthusiastic and caring you are about all your wonderful pets
> 
> ...


 



I know im a bit thick :bash: but how do u see the results :whip:


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

I second that - just getting the admin login page


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Yup ... not for me either :devil:


----------



## Ali (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry everyone! I will find out how you can view the results soon! Sorry about that!


----------

